# Wife wants a hand gun......



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

My wife recently got her CHL. She went and looked at a few pistols today. She likes the Tauras PT 247/7 pro 9mm, S&W M&P 40, S&W M&P 9mm, and the Glock 23 in that order. I feel the best one is the one she feels confident with. Anyone have any input on these?

Is there a range in Houston, SA, or Corpus where there are different hand guns available for her to demo?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I got mine a Taurus pt709 slim she likes it , but it's got a long pull on the trigger .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Get her one with a short trigger pull. It's hard enough for a beginner to hit anything, add a gun that has a 10 lb trigger pull and she will get frustrated and not hit anything!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

On top of a "demo range", you might look into some of the women-only firearms classes: they go WELL beyond a CHL class, and they really learn a lot more in that kind of environment, without their husband getting in the way. (I don't care if you're a pro firearms instructor, teaching your wife will backfire on you).. She may have a better idea of what she wants to shoot after such a class.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I shot a Glock 42 yesterday. Not too big, not too small. The trigger was sweet. I'm not necessarily a .380 fan. In fact, MrsG is now looking for a .40. All that aside, the G42 is a nice little pistol.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Spring Guns & Ammo rents them. I shot a Sig 229 before buying one.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Tactical firearms in Katy


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ruger LCR...good gun. Go bang every time.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

lc9...
p238...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Comeback said:


> .....
> 
> Is there a range in Houston, SA, or Corpus where there are different hand guns available for her to demo?


In Houston you need to get by Memorial Shooting Center off I 10 and bunker Hill
http://memorialshootingcenter.com

They rent pistols as well as have shooting classes just for ladies....

Have her do a class where they supply the pistol and she will get real world practice with THAT pistol ....not just bench time

Remember a small pistol is hard to control.... I have trained a few ladies with a simple Glock 17 ..... Some bought one some got the next size down

Dependable, durable, and if she learns it right she might out shoot you....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Comeback said:


> My wife recently got her CHL. She went and looked at a few pistols today. She likes the Tauras PT 247/7 pro 9mm, S&W M&P 40, S&W M&P 9mm, and the Glock 23 in that order. I feel the best one is the one she feels confident with. Anyone have any input on these?
> 
> Is there a range in Houston, SA, or Corpus where there are different hand guns available for her to demo?


Of the four noted, the .40s stand out for me and particularly the Glock 23. The 23 would be my recommendation of those. You might also look at the subcompact .40s, a Glock or Springfield XD Subcompact. Not as snappy as you might think. My wife shoots my XD SC .40 well and has no issues with recoil. My main reason for recommending the Glock or Springfield is that they offer true point and shoot operability.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

All, thanks for the input! We will check out the recommendations and choose a few to shoot.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if after a revolver, see if you can find a s&w model 13 hb or 65


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

HydraSports said:


> Of the four noted, the .40s stand out for me and particularly the Glock 23. The 23 would be my recommendation of those. You might also look at the subcompact .40s, a Glock or Springfield XD Subcompact. Not as snappy as you might think. My wife shoots my XD SC .40 well and has no issues with recoil. My main reason for recommending the Glock or Springfield is that they offer true point and shoot operability.


My 2 pennies

X2 on springfield xd's or xdm's my girlfriend was looking at most of all the other guns mentioned but in 9mm until she picked up the xd she got the regular size one I wish she would have went with the subcompact but she liked the feel and how it felt in her hand plus I think the gun being a little bigger and weighing more helps with the kick and keeping the gun down to follow up shots. The only thing about it is its big but she have a big purse to put it in. I have been trying to talk her into going into the store and trying out the xds in the 9mm it seems more reasonable for her but I don't think she is budging off what she has so ill just leave her alone and let her be. Ill also add I liked the gun so much I went and got myself a xdm they are great guns with a lot of extras two clips, clip holster,gun holster, and clip loader. we both love the safety features they put in the gun. Ready to fire when you need and don't have to worry about shooting a hole in your leg like I hear can happen with a glock. Might want her to try one out.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I like my XD, it shoots well and has been 100% reliable, but it is surely a chunky gun. It does not seat well in my IWB but it will be OK in a purse.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

SIG P238. holds 8 rounds of .380 and very little recoil. Single action trigger makes it a fun gun to shoot. Mine came with nite sights from the factory and they are spot on.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

llred said:


> SIG P238. holds 8 rounds of .380 and very little recoil. Single action trigger makes it a fun gun to shoot. Mine came with nite sights from the factory and they are spot on.


I too think that Sig pistols are great guns but not for concealed carry. And especially not for an inexperienced shooter, such as many women are. Specifically talking about the P238 and the single action trigger. How would you carry it? With the hammer cocked? With it on safety? With the hammer cocked and on safety? With the hammer cocked and on safety and the chamber empty? With the hammer down, on safety and the chamber empty???? ETC, ETC, ETC.

The more variables you have in any stressful situation the more likely to make an error and that even happens to those who shoot thousands of rounds through a particular weapon. IME, the less "things" that are required to happen to make the weapon fire, the better.

I will tell this real life story one more time here. A friend who carried a P238 and shot literally thousands of rounds through it in all sorts of mock "situational" scenarios, became involved in a situation that could have required the use of the weapon. At the height of the tense moment, he said that the only thing that he could think about was the hammer, the safety and the chamber on the pistol. Specifically, in what state was the pistol at that exact moment, (hammer cocked or on safety, etc.) and what should be his next move. That next day, he went and bought a new (true point and shoot) Glock 26 and started carrying it again. This guy is a very seasoned gun expert with literally 10s of thousands of rounds of focused practice under his belt. If it can happen to him, it can happen to me. That is all I need to know about 1911 style CCWs with safeties and hammers.

Everybody says "get the gun that feels best/fits you the best". Hard to argue with that, but I would add to start with a short list of pistols that make the most sense for CCW and then pick the one that feels/fits best.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Many threads on this subject and often same gun. Sig P238 due to size recoil and most ladies like a thumb safety! I have 2 and highly recommend...


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a hammerless revolver. .38


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Point-and-shoot pistol is the CCW tool for me. While under stress the less items to manipulate the better off one is.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

llred said:


> SIG P238. holds 8 rounds of .380 and very little recoil. Single action trigger makes it a fun gun to shoot. Mine came with nite sights from the factory and they are spot on.


I am going to have to throw my vote behind the P238. I have had one several years. And when not carrying my Kimber Ultra I have the P238.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> I too think that Sig pistols are great guns but not for concealed carry. And especially not for an inexperienced shooter, such as many women are. Specifically talking about the P238 and the single action trigger. How would you carry it? With the hammer cocked? With it on safety? With the hammer cocked and on safety? With the hammer cocked and on safety and the chamber empty? With the hammer down, on safety and the chamber empty???? ETC, ETC, ETC.
> 
> The more variables you have in any stressful situation the more likely to make an error and that even happens to those who shoot thousands of rounds through a particular weapon. IME, the less "things" that are required to happen to make the weapon fire, the better.
> 
> ...


I carry cocked and locked. I used to carry a 1911 so flicking off a safety before I shoot is second nature. I have a side safety on my M&P 45C, same thing flick it off then fire.

as for your friend I'm not trying to bash him but if he is carrying a 1911 and it isn't cocked and locked then its not worth carrying.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Sig P 238 I have one so does my wife and mother in law. Also the XDS.45 but for some women it's a bit much. The p238 is awesome super easy gun nice short easy smooth trigger pull. The Ruger LC9 has what feels like a 2 inch super heavy trigger pull. Also if she is a girly girl sig makes a pink and silver one that my wife has and a kinda chameleon/iridescent one that I got my mother in law 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> I too think that Sig pistols are great guns but not for concealed carry. And especially not for an inexperienced shooter, such as many women are. Specifically talking about the P238 and the single action trigger. How would you carry it? With the hammer cocked? With it on safety? With the hammer cocked and on safety? With the hammer cocked and on safety and the chamber empty? With the hammer down, on safety and the chamber empty???? ETC, ETC, ETC.
> 
> The more variables you have in any stressful situation the more likely to make an error and that even happens to those who shoot thousands of rounds through a particular weapon. IME, the less "things" that are required to happen to make the weapon fire, the better.
> 
> ...


Also the only way my wife carries is cocked chambered and on safety. If that's how the gun stays there should never be any ? As to what you have to do. Click off safety and boom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> At the height of the tense moment, he said that the only thing that he could think about was the hammer, the safety and the chamber on the pistol. Specifically, in what state was the pistol at that exact moment, (hammer cocked or on safety, etc.) and what should be his next move.


I don't understand this at all. You say he's a seasoned shooter with this 1911 but he doesn't know if the pistol is loaded cocked and locked?

Well I agree he should have one of the ugly double action pistols but then how's he going to know if there is one in its chamber?

Get the woman a revolver and sleep better at night. From the revolver she can go where she wants or stay with it.

TH


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

I would agree with the P238. I bought one for my wife who has arthritus in her right hand and wrist but can operate and shoot the gun with no problem. I have the P938. Excellent triggers and guns.


----------



## rsylvia12 (Jun 17, 2006)

I got my wife a Sig P938 Nightmare and she loves it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

llred said:


> I carry cocked and locked. I used to carry a 1911 so flicking off a safety before I shoot is second nature. I have a side safety on my M&P 45C, same thing flick it off then fire.
> 
> as for your friend I'm not trying to bash him but if he is carrying a 1911 and it isn't cocked and locked then its not worth carrying.





letsgofishbro said:


> Also the only way my wife carries is cocked chambered and on safety. If that's how the gun stays there should never be any ? As to what you have to do. Click off safety and boom.





Trouthunter said:


> I don't understand this at all. You say he's a seasoned shooter with this 1911 but he doesn't know if the pistol is loaded cocked and locked?
> 
> Well I agree he should have one of the ugly double action pistols but then how's he going to know if there is one in its chamber?
> 
> ...


I said he was a seasoned shooter with several thousand rounds through the P238 and tens of thousand rounds under his belt. The issue was this was his first time to carry it. He always trained with and carried a Glock.

BTW, this was a no BS life or death situation. Not a day at the range. Luckily it ended well.

BUT, I am sure that y'all have these situations every day before breakfast so y'all freaking know how you would react under this type situation. Give me a break.

I guess tens of thousands of police, agents and operators across the world who carry Glocks aren't enough to convince y'all, why would I even try. I am out of this stupid conversation.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> I said he was a seasoned shooter with several thousand rounds through the P238 and tens of thousand rounds under his belt. The issue was this was his first time to carry it. He always trained with and carried a Glock.
> 
> BTW, this was a no BS life or death situation. Not a day at the range. Luckily it ended well.
> 
> ...


I wasn't doubting you bub was just saying how me and my wife carry and how we do it. Relax bub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess tens of thousands of American GIs were wrong too.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

seems the glock is getting replaced recently for law enforcement...
i think the 38 snub, or p238 or similar handgun is better in the wifes purse than the glock 17 in her night dresser stand...

as for how would someone carry the p238
there are only two ways
condition 1(chamber loaded safety on)
or
condition 3(chamber empty safety off)
same with any 1911s, you are fool if you disagree and desperately need to do some research before you hurt someone or yourself...if you are carrying a 1911 with loaded chamber with the safety off and the hammer down do the research..
first you disengage all safety's lowering the hammer (the thumb safety, the grip safety, and you pulled the trigger) the only thing keeping it from shooting is you. odds are against you that you will get through your life doing this without an negligent discharge..then you have a hammer sitting on a live round 
bad bad bad i can go on but hopefully yall get the idea..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

llred said:


> I guess tens of thousands of American GIs were wrong too.


Little different situation: that was simply Army policy that the GI's carry an empty chamber.. First, you had a whole lot of guys that were simply rushed through training to get them in the field, not people who had gone for years carrying 1911's in EDC in a civilian environment. There was a hefty proportion of guys that in all honesty didn't have the time in with the weapon to be comfortable with C&L carry.. Remember, GI's aren't always the creme de la creme of American shooters... The same criteria, (among other factors, of course) ended up with American soldiers using .223's and 9mm's instead of 30-06 and .45 ACP in later years.. non-shooters need "painless" calibers.. Secondly, it was a truly secondary, last-ditch weapon: when you're toting a Garand, you really don't even bother with the 1911 unless you're out of ammo or otherwise incapacitated as far as the M1 is concerned; it's a quite different dynamic than it being a primary, quick-reaction weapon as in a civilian carry pistol's case..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> seems the glock is getting replaced recently for law enforcement...
> i think the 38 snub, or p238 or similar handgun is better in the wifes purse than the glock 17 in her night dresser stand...
> 
> as for how would someone carry the p238
> ...


 As far as the hammer sitting on a live round: Series 80 system? I agree it's pretty stupid to GET it into that condition lowering the hammer with the trigger pulled, but once it's there, it would generally be OK with that particular system...


----------



## Scott_D (Jun 4, 2012)

If she has small or weak hands look at the Sig P238. It is built on the 1911 pattern scaled way down. It has the lightest pull of most hand guns and has a safety. The drawback is it is a .380 which is as light as you would want to go for protection.
The Sig P220 is also a good weapon for a woman but a little large to conceal.

A good revolver is fail proof especially if she has difficulty understanding how to operate a semi. The Ruger LCR is very light, dependable and a excellent round (.38 or .357). A pistol is worthless if you can't put it operation so make sure SHE is comfortable with it.
Take her to the range as often as you can, you can't train too much.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> BUT, I am sure that y'all have these situations every day before breakfast so y'all freaking know how you would react under this type situation.


Ahh no not every day before breakfast but I have been in that situation.

Cocked and locked is really the only way to carry a 1911. If you carry it without a round chambered for self defense you might as well not carry it at all.

TH


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I favor the Beretta 96, my big hands hold it better. Carry it with round chambered, safety off, hammer down. Same condition as a double action revolver. Still hold my breath when using the "decocker" to lower the hammer with a round chambered, though! If I were carrying a 1911 type, would definitely be "cocked and locked" with a live one in the chamber---otherwise they are not long enough to be an effective club. For the ladies IMO any decent quality double action semi with a decent trigger pull, even if it takes a 'smith to get it there, for a carry gun. 380 min. but 9mm is so much better get a 40 or 45----i.e. the most potent they can handle. After all, they are not using it at a tea party.


----------



## RipTide11 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Wife's gun*

Springfield xds 9


----------

